#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  well log normalization

## ali23

Dear egypt petroleum members,


Can anybody share paper "Well log normalization: Methods and guidelines" author: Daniel E. Shier, Petrophysic Vol 45, No 3, (2004)

ThanksSee More: well log normalization

----------


## bingela

dear ali123, I have "Well log normalization: Methods and guidelines" author: Daniel E. Shier, Petrophysic Vol 45, No 3, (2004)
, how i can send it to you ? please give me your email !

----------


## bingela

this is the full link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali23

Thanks

----------


## malak1107

DEAR ALL,

Dear egypt petroleum members,
Can anybody share paper "Well log normalization: Methods and guidelines" author: Daniel E. Shier, Petrophysic Vol 45, No 3, (2004)
my E-mai: berbachi_md@yahoo.fr   or
said.baci@gmail.com

----------


## seismic.world

I need this paper too.
my email: seismic.world@gmail.com

----------


## mid

Hi,
Can you reload as link has expired

----------


## fateh_kas

thank u , it s good paper

----------


## fateh_kas

but the link doesn't work

----------


## Jasem

please reupload  :Smile:

----------


## malak1107

Hi everyone

Please can anyone post this book or reupload it because it is very helpfull and the link doesn't work.

Many thanks

----------


## kbh3004

Here you are:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers.

----------


## fateh_kas

thank; the link is working this time



thank uSee More: well log normalization

----------


## vim

Thanks..a lot
Is there any complete book on log normalization............
vim

----------


## olevin

Yes I have IP4
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## Milky Way

Thank you so much for sharing the file.  :Smile:

----------


## Milky Way

Thank you for sharing the file.  :Smile:

----------


## baouche

> dear ali123, I have "Well log normalization: Methods and guidelines" author: Daniel E. Shier, Petrophysic Vol 45, No 3, (2004)
> , how i can send it to you ? please give me your email !



Could you please send me the : Well log normalization: Methods and guidelines , My E_mail is : R_baouche@yahoo.fr

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Aung Din Oo

Dear kbh3004,

Thanks a lot for sharing.

----------


## windtown2010

Thanks for sharing

----------

